# Hardcore Processor



## aaroneouslee (Dec 8, 2009)

Special thanks to Tyree for past help - my machine running and back online.

I am now trying to swap out older, slower parts for new faster ones - please help me rebuild this machine into something stronger! I would like to have multiple applications running and still have it be smooth.

Please see the specs below:

- Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Dual-Core 3.0GHz 4M L2 Cache 1333MHz FSB LGA775 Processor
- (x2) 500 GB SATA II 3.0 GB 16MB 7200RPM HD
- (x1) 160GB SATA-II 3GB/S 8MB 7200RPM HD
- (x4) 1G DDR2 PC6400 MEMORY
- ASUS P5N-E SLI NFORCE 650I SLI Motherboard
*- EVGA GEFORCE GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked Edition 896MB (NEW)
*- CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX PSU (NEW)
- Windows 7

I would like to get the best processor compatible with my motherboard - any ideas? I went to the ASUS website, but couldn't determine what would suit me best. I am not so fluent with this technology, but my job does require me to use the very best. I am an architectural modeler and I need to make sure my render times are extremely fast. Please advise me on what I should do besides the processor.

***I also need to replace the fan that sits on top of the processor chip - it is making strange noises. Again, I would like a very high end fan to ensure the longevity of the chip I am about to get.


----------



## aaroneouslee (Dec 8, 2009)

I was also wondering if my rig would benefit from a second GTX 260 GPU -


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Two GPU's yield a small amount of performance increase for the price. 
Actually, the E6850 should handle multiple apps with no problems. What problems are you experiencing running multiple apps?

A Quad Core CPU would be an option. That Mobo will support any of these Q-Cores
Core 2 Quad Q6400 (2.13GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,rev.B3,4 cores) 
0117 

Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2.40GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,rev.B3,4 cores) 
0117 

Core 2 Quad Q6600 (2.40GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,rev.G0,4 cores) 
0608 

Core 2 Quad Q6700 (2.66GHz,1066FSB,L2:2X4MB,rev.G0,4 cores) 
0608 

Core 2 Quad Q9505(rev.R0,2.83GHz,1333FSB,L2:6MB)


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

With what you need a fast quad core processor would be best. The best CPU your motherboard supports is a Q9505, but it needs the latest BIOS; the best common CPU you could get would be a Q6600 or Q6700. However a quad core will not overclock very well on a 650i motherboard, they fare best on 780i and P45 motherboards. However if you don't intend to overclock it should still work fine. Note: this CPU would be a _downgrade_ for gaming performance in non-quad-optimized games, but it would be a moderate step up for render times.


My upgrade of choice in your situation would be for a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R motherboard and a Core 2 Quad Q9550 CPU. The Q9550 is $170 a Microcenter if there's one near you, $240-260 everyplace else. If that's too much money or work, then I'd pick up a Q6600, around $160-180 new, $130 used. Not sure how much Q6700s go for.


----------



## aaroneouslee (Dec 8, 2009)

I realize that my motherboard is the reason I cannot upgrade significantly - could anyone recommend the best mobo that will be compatible with my other components? I have an enormous case that can fit anything - so there are no spatial constrictions.

I do not really have a budget as I want an amazing machine. I am holding off on the CPU purchase so I can get more feedback on a mobo swap (which would open up new doors component-wise)

In terms of the CPU fan - are there any suggestions? I currently have a small intel fan (do not know the model) that is making a LOT of noise. I have cleaned it out, but it still does not operate well.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I agree with Phaedrus on the GA-EP45-UD3R motherboard "provided" you are interested in overclocking

I would seel off your old board and cpu on ebay and that would pay for the new Q9550 cpu

the 260GTX is more than sufficient for just about any game; above that and IMHO you are entering the world of "fluff"


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R or an ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo would be a good choice.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

linderman said:


> the 260GTX is more than sufficient for just about any game; above that and IMHO you are entering the world of "fluff"


Depends on what resolution he's using. If he's at 1680x1050 then it isn't really worth upgrading at this point. At 1920x1200 it might be worth upgrading a bit. If he's using 2560x1600 then a single GTX260 is going to be barely keeping up.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Depends on what resolution he's using. If he's at 1680x1050 then it isn't really worth upgrading at this point. At 1920x1200 it might be worth upgrading a bit. If he's using 2560x1600 then a single GTX260 is going to be barely keeping up.



quite correct ray: / I made the wreckless assumption the OP was using a standard monitor under 30" ?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

:grin:

I think you can get 2560x1600 monitors as small as 24" nowadays. Pricey, though. But for a professional artist/engineer/game fanatic it might be worth it.


----------



## aaroneouslee (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for all of your help - please advise, I am going with the mobo swap.

These are the parts I am purchasing from Newegg today - 

1. ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler

2. Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Yorkfield 2.83GHz LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80569Q9550

3. GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard

- I assume this is all compatible with my other components. This new mobo and quad with the GTX 260 should be enough for me. If there are any other suggestions, please let me know. My company has given me $2,000.00 to juice up my workstation and I have only spent $300.00 so far.

*FYI - I am running x2 24" Samsung LCDs.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

WOAH woah woah. You're spending $2000 on this thing? 


If that's the case, I'd say stop where you are. I assumed you were on a budget. The Q9550 would be a good budget choice because you wouldn't need new RAM as well. However in your case it may be wiser to move to LGA1366, get an Asus P6T, a Core i7 920 or 930 (when it comes out), and 4-8GB of DDR3 1600.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not advise anyone to abandon a 1333 MHZ FSB socket 775 to chase the socket 1366 / i7-920 the improvement would barely be noticible if at all, unless the OP just wants to burn some cash? you surely will not be upgrading to anything that could be called a "value" for the money spent.

yes, your parts above are all compatible with your expectations


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

aaroneouslee said:


> Thank you for all of your help - please advise, I am going with the mobo swap.
> 
> These are the parts I am purchasing from Newegg today -
> 
> ...


Looks like a good upgrade. Maybe the company will put some of the money you saved them into your pocket. :grin:


----------



## aaroneouslee (Dec 8, 2009)

I have reviewed all of the feedback and made the executive decision and purchased the zalman cpu cooler, the intel Q9550 2.83GHz CPU and the GA-EP45-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel mobo.

I have also negotiated a fee to do the "labor" myself which gives me some extra money for future upgrades. Cheers gentlemen - perhaps the extra money should be donated to the site. 

Again, much thanks to everyone!


----------



## aaroneouslee (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello again!

So all of the packages are here and I am ready to do the surgery - however, I am concerned that the machine will not run right because I have raided hard drives. Will the new bios automatically pick up my current configuration or is this all manual work?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

is your raid config a set-up from scratch or are you trying to transplant a set of raid drives into this new computer?


----------



## aaroneouslee (Dec 8, 2009)

The (x2) 500 GB SATA II 3.0 GB 16MB 7200RPM hard drives are already raided together to be a single 1 TB drive. There is a lot of sensitive data on these. Any suggestions?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

aaroneouslee said:


> The (x2) 500 GB SATA II 3.0 GB 16MB 7200RPM hard drives are already raided together to be a single 1 TB drive. There is a lot of sensitive data on these. Any suggestions?





YEAH !! use a raid capable software package like acronis and make an image of your raid drives!

trying to transplant your existing raid drives into another machine which has a totally different raid controller and drivers is not to be taken lightly :4-thatsba

thats why I would make sure to have a "image" handy, there is a good chance you will run into plenty of snags

I strongly suggest you do plenty of google research before you get started, I know it can be done, but you need to get some advice from a well experienced raid user, <<<<<that aint me!

I have dabbled with raid, but I dont mess with raided drives much, its very labor intensive and people dont like to pay what its worth, so I dont do it 

*I cant stress enough; if your data is important, buy the acronis or shadow protect softare for raid, then keep a raid image of your drives on a seperate drive which you never allow data writing to!*


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I was going to suggest the same thing, but noticed that you were on the thread. Exactly what I'd do, image the raid to a hdd with enough space to hold the image, make doubly sure that the image is fine, then no matter what happens, the data is safe. I'd probably go as far as restoring the image to a blank 1TB drive, then make sure that boots properly with all intact, then try the old drives on the new board and see if the raid controller will pick them up as an array. Not that I mess with raid, for my purposes, I've never seen the point of it. 

So, I second that notion, image the drive!

edit - forgot to mention, I also use ShadowProtect, it has saved me from the odd foolish error. A bit pricey though, both copies I bought were $80US.


----------

